
Ask HN: Learning pentesting – pwnable Amazon AMIs? - peterlk
I&#x27;ve been interested in pentesting for the entirety of my cs career. I realized recently, that one of the barriers to entry is having a lab that I can play with. Do there exist pwnable Amazon AMIs?<p>I&#x27;d like to be able to spin up an AMI with a known exploit on it (maybe specified to me, maybe not), and then work out the puzzle of exploiting it. I&#x27;m also willing to pay money for a service that does this (but not ~$800&#x2F;month for the OSCP lab)
======
QuinnyPig
If you go down this path, be sure to inform AWS that you’re pentesting on
their platform. They’ll likely be fine with it, but you don’t want to wind up
in hot water for not disclosing this up front.

------
veganjay
I suggest instead running a VM locally like metasploitable, something from
vulnhub.com or exploit-exercises.com

